# Infinity sub popping?



## dirthog (Jun 21, 2007)

My sw12 has the subwoofer pop when it turns on since I purchased it. Lately crackling has followed the pop. Should I be worried or is this considered normal?


----------



## bmaupin (Feb 22, 2006)

My HT sub amp also pops when powered on, but it is one that is supposed to be always on and "turns on" when input (music) is sensed. Is yours possibly the same but you are incorrectly switching the power on/off with your receiver?


----------

